# High-Piled Storage



## Code_Reader (Jun 11, 2010)

In the shipping area of a factory I found a high-piled storage arrangement of packaged flour.  The flour is stored on pallets approximately 15-20 feet high (3 pallets) and is stored in an area 100' x 100'.  No aisles are provided throughout the storage pile.  The building is fully sprinklered and alarmed, and the building is not accessible to the public.  I am under the 2003 Edition of the IFC and referred to Table 2306.2 and section 2306.9 Aisles.  I am looking for opinions as to whether or not aisles need to be provided in a storage pile of 100' x 100' or if that arrangement is permitted by the IFC.  If you feel aisles are required, what is the required spacing between aisles?  I appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 11, 2010)

Welcome to the board.  Look at Section 2306 in the 2006 IFC. You are allowed very large piles with the proper protection.  NFPA 13 does not limit the size.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes, welcome to the fray.  I would require aisles in accordance with:

*2003 IFC*

*2306.9 Aisles. *

Aisles providing access to exits and fire department access doors shall be provided in high-piled storage areas exceeding 500 square feet (46 m2), in accordance with Sections 2306.9.1 through 2306.9.3. Aisles separating storage piles or racks shall comply with NFPA 13. Aisles shall also comply with Chapter 10.



*2306.9.1.1 Sprinklered buildings. *

Aisles in sprinklered buildings shall be a minimum of 44 inches (1118 mm) wide. Aisles shall be a minimum of 96 inches (2438 mm) wide in high-piled storage areas exceeding 2,500 square feet (232 m2) in area, that are accessible to the public and designated to contain high-hazard commodities.

*Note:* Once flour dust becomes atomized it becomes a “high hazard”

As CD said, the 1999 Edition of NFPA 13 does not limit the plie array as long as the proper design method was used in accordance with 7-5.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jun 12, 2010)

Take a look at the sprinkler riser and see if the design of the sprinkler system is listed, is the sprinkler design correct for the storage? For a wet system with 165 F heads the design of .29/2000 and with 286F heads a design of .21/2000 is required and for a dry pipe valve with 165 F heads the design of .29/2600 and with 286heads .21/2600 as per NFPA 13. If they just started storing product here most likely the sprinkler design will be .20/1500 at most.  Meaning if you have a fire in this area the sprinkler system will not control or extinguish the fire. If this storage has been here the entire time also check the sprinkler design to insure it is OK.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 12, 2010)

Excellent advice     See it all the time in storage occupancies and they hate when it's noticed. 

"Change in Hazards of Contents"


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jun 13, 2010)

From NFPA 25, 2008 edition

5.2.7* Hydraulic Nameplate. The hydraulic nameplate for hydraulically designed systems shall be inspected quarterly to verify that it is attached securely to the sprinkler riser and is legible.

************************************************************

4.1.6 Addressing Changes in Hazard. Where changes in the occupancy, hazard, water supply, storage commodity, storage arrangement, building modification, or other condition that affects the installation criteria of the system are identified, the property owner or occupant shall promptly take steps, such as contacting a qualified contractor, consultant, or engineer, andthe authority having jurisdiction, to evaluate the adequacy of the installed system in order to protect the building or hazard in question.

*************************

4.1.6.1 Where the evaluation reveals a deficiency causing a threat to life or property, the property owner shall make appropriate corrections. All requirements of the authority having jurisdiction shall be followed.


----------



## RJJ (Jun 13, 2010)

Another great point!


----------



## fireguy (Jun 19, 2010)

And on the initial inspection, you find the hydraulic name plate is illegible, there is no plans information on site, the building department disposes of their records after 3 years, and the installing contractor is out of business.  What then?  Tell the owner you have to crawl the attic w/tape measure in hand and hire a engineer to calc the property for you?  A rhetorical question of course, because we know the above never happens.



			
				Insurance Engineer said:
			
		

> From NFPA 25, 2008 edition5.2.7* Hydraulic Nameplate. The hydraulic nameplate for hydraulically designed systems shall be inspected quarterly to verify that it is attached securely to the sprinkler riser and is legibleQUOTE]


----------



## peach (Jun 20, 2010)

Why can't ICC just add the provisions of ALL OF THOSE NFPA STANDARDS in the body of the code?  How many building (and fire) departments have them all?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 20, 2010)

peach said:
			
		

> Why can't ICC just add the provisions of ALL OF THOSE NFPA STANDARDS in the body of the code?  How many building (and fire) departments have them all?


Because the ICC and NFPA have been fighting for years, remember NFPA 5000


----------



## peach (Jun 20, 2010)

well, mark, there's that... I do need to invest in an NFPA 30, maybe... not that we do that many inspections where there is combustible liquids (except for diesel generators and fire pumps).. which is most office buildings here.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 20, 2010)

Good idea to invest in many of the NFPA standards. However, you can read them for free.

Example: Click on the edition you want to read here (using NFPA 30 for example)

http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/AboutTheCodes.asp?DocNum=30

When you get to the next page after clicking, create a FREE account and follow the prompts and you will be lead to the free read version. Once you have an account, you can go back as often as you want and view all of the NFPA documents for FREE.


----------



## peach (Jun 20, 2010)

view.. not print...  just like the ICC e-codes.. they are great if I'm in the office.. when I'm in the field... not so hot


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 20, 2010)

If you have a smart phone or laptop with internet you can save the NFPA site in favs and your there.  Many ways to skin a cat.


----------



## peach (Jun 20, 2010)

not when you're taking an ICC test..  and frankly... not when you're doing an inspection and the contractor wants a code cite.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 20, 2010)

(Regarding Inspections) I went paperless about six years ago and use a Dell Axim Pocket PC. I have all the codes (in *pdf format) and inspection forms as necessary copied to my main memory or a SD Card and if ever questioned, I just politely say "no problem" here you go and I just click into my codes folder and bring it up.........scroll down and show them.

(Regarding Tests) Yea, I don't think the proctors would allow the use of electronic media for test taking.......maybe someday


----------



## peach (Jun 20, 2010)

trust me.. no phones.. battery powered calculators only..

(oh, no keys.. no wallets.. no gum.. it all goes into the locker.)


----------



## momcat (Jul 29, 2016)

FM William Burns said:


> Yes, welcome to the fray.  I would require aisles in accordance with:
> 
> *2003 IFC*
> 
> ...





FM William Burns said:


> Yes, welcome to the fray.  I would require aisles in accordance with:
> 
> *2003 IFC*
> 
> ...


----------



## momcat (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey, I looked at past postings before starting a new thread!
450,000 sf high-pile storage warehouse, ESFR.
One side of the building has a railroad track running inside, 6' away from the exterior wall.. Builder claims that since the boxcars are not over 12' in height, fire department access doors are not required on that side of the building. According to the wall length, there should be 2 FF access doors required. There was a variance granted for additional travel distance so exit doors are not required either. Where is the demarcation between the high-pile storage and boxcar area?


----------



## steveray (Jul 29, 2016)

Boxcars are storage if they are left there IMO....But I am not much of a fire guy...


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2016)

momcat said:


> Hey, I looked at past postings before starting a new thread!
> 450,000 sf high-pile storage warehouse, ESFR.
> One side of the building has a railroad track running inside, 6' away from the exterior wall.. Builder claims that since the boxcars are not over 12' in height, fire department access doors are not required on that side of the building. According to the wall length, there should be 2 FF access doors required. There was a variance granted for additional travel distance so exit doors are not required either. Where is the demarcation between the high-pile storage and boxcar area?




So how many sq ft of the building is actual high piled?

How close to the railroad side is high piled??

Ships ladders work wonders


Which edition of IFC ??


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2016)

I thought 3206.6 used to read different 

My call would be if high piled stock is accessible / very near those doors/ 25 feet

Doors shall be provided with ships ladder


----------

